
An iTunes for news? Dumb, dumb, dumb - astrec
http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2009/01/12/an-itunes-for-news-dumb-dumb-dumb/
======
micks56
I thinks 'iTunes for news' is an excellent idea. I would pay for stories.

I will not pay for AP stories or similar ones. Usually the headline contains
as much content as the story.

What I will pay for are those incredibly written expose stories that appear in
magazines from time to time. I do not care enough about music to purchase a
subscription to Rolling Stone. I do want to read their longer essays though,
for example the one on McCain a couple months ago.

I never would have thought to read _Gourmet._ But I loved David Foster
Wallace's _Consider the Lobster._ I would have paid for that article alone.
The rest of the magazine doesn't interest me much.

I would also pay for newspaper stories that are more than just daily
reporting. I want the investigative stuff. Stories with insight.

I would consider a monthly subscription to the WSJ so I could get their daily
news.

I would pay for the WSJ and NYT op-ed pages so I could read the letters
written by CEO's. big time politicians, etc.

~~~
hussong
I share your preference but I think as long as a significant number of people
still buy the entire magazine or even a subscription to get the 'great
stories', unbundling will only hurt publishers' profits.

~~~
micks56
Maybe. But maybe the people that want the magazine will keep the subscription
and the publishers will gain me as a customer.

I read _BusinessWeek_ every week. I pay for that subscription. They would not
lose me as a customer if they went on iNews.

